# Barking at Passers-by



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Rookie is developing a new behavior that I'm pretty unhappy with. I allow Rookie out in the yard unattended for 15-20 minutes at a time once or twice a day. I keep an eye on him from the window and he'll come back in every once in a while and check on me. Here's the problem... he has started barking at passersby. It's not an aggressive bark, it's because he wants them to come pet him, but they don't know that!

I don't want to be THAT house with the obnoxious barking dog that people don't like to walk past. And I also don't want to be THAT person that is outside in their yard yelling at their dog to be quiet. So far, I've just been going outside and in a strong voice (not yelling) telling him to be quiet and bringing him inside if he doesn't quiet down. Anything else I should be doing?

And to answer the typical clarification questions... he's 9 months old, he gets walked twice a day so I don't think he needs more exercise. And he's currently in an intermediate level obedience class and doing pretty well.


----------



## Jellybean's mom (Jul 6, 2007)

Hi...My jellybean does this also. My trainer suggested teaching her to "speak" on command as soon as possible. This seems odd I know, but research suggests that dogs that learn to do a behavior on command are less likely to repeat it without the command. Then she also suggested creating a routine where Bean is allowed to bark to announce someone at the door, or someone walking by, but then I say "All done" which is her release word and direct her to her mat. The combination of both things has cut down the barking. We're not 100% by any means but she doesn't go on for minutes and minutes the way she used to.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Jellybean's mom said:


> Hi...My jellybean does this also. My trainer suggested teaching her to "speak" on command as soon as possible. This seems odd I know, but research suggests that dogs that learn to do a behavior on command are less likely to repeat it without the command. Then she also suggested creating a routine where Bean is allowed to bark to announce someone at the door, or someone walking by, but then I say "All done" which is her release word and direct her to her mat. The combination of both things has cut down the barking. We're not 100% by any means but she doesn't go on for minutes and minutes the way she used to.


We do the same kind of thing. Carson barks a lot to let us know something is going on outside. What we've found works is to let him know we see it and say "thanks". He usually quits after that.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

The lab that I adopted last May has this problem and my goldens now copy her. This is what has helped me somewhat...the problem isn't completely gone but it is w-a-y better than it was when she first came here.

When I hear the dogs barking I immediately go to the door and call to them in a sing-songy voice_..."Hey everyone...*look* at what *I *have!!!"_ I keep a pocket full of kibble that I pass out to every dog that comes back to me where I am standing on the steps. This works 98% of the time and when it doesn't work, I walk out to where Vanilla (adopted lab) is, and without saying a word to her, I leash her up and bring her into the house. It has taken *time *to get to this point but at least people don't cross the street any more :no: when they walk by with their dogs.


----------



## mackenziesdad (Dec 22, 2007)

We do the same thing as Jellybean's Mom and Carsonsdaddy. I actually like the fact that she alerts us to the activity...she sounds quite ferocious! They don't need to know that she'd only lick them to death!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

The other alternative is to not let Rookie out unattended...

For the exact same reasons you mention...I just go out with them...sun, rain, snow, sleet sickness and in health. If I am with them then I know they are not nuisance barking...

Practice makes perfect...if they practice barking they will get better and better at it....


----------



## MisterBailey (Jun 28, 2007)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> We do the same kind of thing. Carson barks a lot to let us know something is going on outside. What we've found works is to let him know we see it and say "thanks". He usually quits after that.


Bailey does the same. He watches from the window by the front door. If someone just walks past he watches, but doesn't bark. He only barks if they put something in the mail box, or stand outside our house for too long. He lets out a big WOOF at them, and looks to us as if to say "well, do something!" He quits the barking after we investigate and say its ok.


----------

